# The Strippers are coming to Ventnor City back bays



## VCAngler (Sep 26, 2018)

Had nothing better to do Friday night so I grabbed my gear, went out back and without bait, threw out an old 4" Soft bait I had laying around. Low and behold, bam! 22" stripper! First day out, first fish caught! Not a bad start if I can say so myself!!!


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

nice...


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

So you kept an undersized fish......


----------

